# New module, new structures



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello,

I'm currently building a new module to join the Montreal MaiNe Modules club in Montreal.

I didn't spend a lot of time on it, but I started to build a first structure to be installed on it, based on a Bar Mills kit... Here is the actual result:










Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice work, I like it!

Steve


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Power guy (Apr 24, 2017)

What did you use to get the rust look on the roof? Great job by the way.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Great looking model!


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Power guy said:


> What did you use to get the rust look on the roof? Great job by the way.


Thanks for the comments.

I use sticks of chalk of different colours with a brush. The important point is to put a (coloured) primer that is rough enough to keep the powder in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the good comments.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks great!


----------

